
The Pioneering Maps of Alexander von Humboldt - pseudolus
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/pioneering-maps-alexander-von-humboldt-180973342/
======
lqet
> It's hard to imagine any modern scientist achieving such celebrity, and now,
> 250 years after his birth, Humboldt himself has largely been forgotten by
> the general public

This is certainly not true in Germany, where Humboldt is still celebrated. I
would say that the only explorer who is more famous here than Humboldt is
Darwin.

~~~
strict9
In Chicago one of our grandest parks is named for him, as well as the
surrounding neighborhood.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humboldt_Park,_Chicago#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humboldt_Park,_Chicago#History)

------
pseudolus
> It's hard to imagine any modern scientist achieving such celebrity, and now,
> 250 years after his birth, Humboldt himself has largely been forgotten by
> the general public

For what it's worth, in the US Winnebago recently launched an RV "the Boldt"
that was named after Humboldt [0].

[0]
[https://winnebagoind.com/products/class-b/2020/boldt/boldt](https://winnebagoind.com/products/class-b/2020/boldt/boldt)

~~~
chmod775
There's quite a few things named after him Germany, most prominent of which is
the Humboldt University of Berlin, which he (co-)founded.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humboldt_University_of_Berlin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humboldt_University_of_Berlin)

~~~
kiba
Can tell you right off the bat that's wrong.

His brother helped found the university, and it wasn't named Humboldt until
after WW2.

------
pacman128
Listened to a podcast about Humboldt a few weeks ago:
[https://www.omnibusproject.com/podcasts/alexander-von-
humbol...](https://www.omnibusproject.com/podcasts/alexander-von-humboldt-
entry-605co0203.htm)

------
bobcostas55
Everyman's Library put out a book with selections from his writings last year,
great stuff.

